# Milwaukee Tool Equipment Discussion



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Milwaukee Fuel Leaf Blower review (sorta). Thumbs up!



Milwaukee M18 Switch Tank Interchangeable Sprayer System


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

My collection so far


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice collection @ericgautier!

Here's my collection so far too. Gotta love Milwaukee. I also just picked up the M18 QUIK-LOK string trimmer. Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I've been thinking about getting an electric ratchet wrench or impact wrench. Waiting for a sale and to get a percentage off deal on one.

I am a DeWalt guy, but Milwaukee tools are top quality, too.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> Nice collection @ericgautier!


Nice collection too! :thumbup:

I need their pole saw.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I think I need another drawer. Plus I have a Trimmer, Blower and Chainsaw. Today I dropped my M12 screwdriver 10 ft onto concrete pavers. Battery pops off but good to go.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have an interesting fact about all these cool power tools. We worked on a home in West Vancouver 2 yrs ago. 10,000 sq ft. $20 million building cost. The homeowner (That never came around) apparently owns the company that manufacturers 60% of all the power tools in the world. Milwaukee, DeWalt etc.
He has 7 homes all around the world, all Oceanfront. One is valued at $70 mil. He's from Germany and his wife is from Saskatchewan! 
The World will always need power tools.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I want the stubby impact for working on my car in tight places.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I want the stubby impact for working on my car in tight places.


The stubby is fantastic for auto work. It fits just about everywhere. I'm eventually going to pick up the m12 ratchet for everything else too.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Lawnguyland said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I want the stubby impact for working on my car in tight places.
> ...


The 1/4" ratchet is my most used tool for sure. I do automotive collision repair and it it is a game changer when you have dozens of small bolts in tight spaces. I used the original ratchet for 3 years daily before it died. I recommend spending the extra $ on the fuel brushless if you can. It's got a little more torque and I suspect it will last longer.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Thread revival mode........

I mow reel low so I needed something to clean up the edges where the GM1600 would not reach. My string trimmer was butchering the edges and it looked terrible. I decided to purchase an Idtech PRS but didn't have a driver for it(actually I DID but it was an old and outdated Craftsman gas trimmer/edger combo with the curved shaft) I narrowed it down to EGO or Milwaukee. I needed to replace my edger so I needed a combo setup. I decided on the Milwaukee brand M18 Fuel 2825-21ST trimmer/edger combo because not only did it come with an 8.0 battery, there was a special sale that gave me a free 5.0 battery($149 value). I'm sure EGO is great but I went for the extra battery because the batteries are an expensive part of the equation. My plan is to get the M18 blower(which I understand is a battery hog) and use the 8.0 battery with it. I'm hoping the 5.0 battery will last through my trimming with the PRS and the edging part. I used the PRS and the edger for the first time today and was very impressed. It's a little heavy but my Darwin Grips for each shaft should be here in a few days. I'm hoping the Milwaukee brand is as reliable as they say it is.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

You won't find a much bigger Red tool fan than me. Their battery platform is amazon. I'm more neutral with their outdoor tools, but I'm trying to manage 2-5 acres. On your average size yard I'm sure they're just fine.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Mathwiz said:


> Thread revival mode........
> 
> I mow reel low so I needed something to clean up the edges where the GM1600 would not reach. My string trimmer was butchering the edges and it looked terrible. I decided to purchase an Idtech PRS but didn't have a driver for it(actually I DID but it was an old and outdated Craftsman gas trimmer/edger combo with the curved shaft) I narrowed it down to EGO or Milwaukee. I needed to replace my edger so I needed a combo setup. I decided on the Milwaukee brand M18 Fuel 2825-21ST trimmer/edger combo because not only did it come with an 8.0 battery, there was a special sale that gave me a free 5.0 battery($149 value). I'm sure EGO is great but I went for the extra battery because the batteries are an expensive part of the equation. My plan is to get the M18 blower(which I understand is a battery hog) and use the 8.0 battery with it. I'm hoping the 5.0 battery will last through my trimming with the PRS and the edging part. I used the PRS and the edger for the first time today and was very impressed. It's a little heavy but my Darwin Grips for each shaft should be here in a few days. I'm hoping the Milwaukee brand is as reliable as they say it is.


You're going to love the quick lock system. The 8.0 battery lasts long enough for me to use the stick edger, PRS, and then cleanup the driveway and curb with the blower for my front yard which is around 5k sqft. I have been having issues with the power head shutting down when using the PRS though. I think it's something in the electronics to stop the unit from overheating. I'm still trying to fix it I'm thinking the PRS are too tight and they need worn in more. I've talked to others with it and they don't have my issues with the M18 power head/PRS combo.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks killacam for the heads up. As stated, I've only used the PRS once and it did great. It wasn't as loud as I thought it would be from the posts I have read but, they aren't exactly quiet either. They did get really hot. So much that I decided to wait to put the plastic guard back on after using it. I checked the three places before initial use to make sure it had plenty of grease in it and the grease was visible in the ports so I figured it was good to go. I ordered a small bottle of grease from Seago just to make sure it would have adequate lubrication before using. If yours has plenty of grease in it, I agree it will just need to wear in somewhat. I have read that the noise level subsides as they wear in.


----------



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

killacam said:


> You're going to love the quick lock system. The 8.0 battery lasts long enough for me to use the stick edger, PRS, and then cleanup the driveway and curb with the blower for my front yard which is around 5k sqft. I have been having issues with the power head shutting down when using the PRS though. I think it's something in the electronics to stop the unit from overheating. I'm still trying to fix it I'm thinking the PRS are too tight and they need worn in more. I've talked to others with it and they don't have my issues with the M18 power head/PRS combo.


I have the shut off issue with my PRS as well. I added a couple of knock off 9.0 ah batteries and so far I haven't had that issue with those batteries. If I put the HO XC8.0 Milwaukee batteries back in and it will start shutting off. I also think it has something to do with overheating, but that is just an assumption on my part.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Mathwiz said:


> Thanks killacam for the heads up. As stated, I've only used the PRS once and it did great. It wasn't as loud as I thought it would be from the posts I have read but, they aren't exactly quiet either. They did get really hot. So much that I decided to wait to put the plastic guard back on after using it. I checked the three places before initial use to make sure it had plenty of grease in it and the grease was visible in the ports so I figured it was good to go. I ordered a small bottle of grease from Seago just to make sure it would have adequate lubrication before using. If yours has plenty of grease in it, I agree it will just need to wear in somewhat. I have read that the noise level subsides as they wear in.


I'm going to try some backlap compound to see if I can get them to wear in faster, hopefully that'll do the trick!


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

kydegan said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to love the quick lock system. The 8.0 battery lasts long enough for me to use the stick edger, PRS, and then cleanup the driveway and curb with the blower for my front yard which is around 5k sqft. I have been having issues with the power head shutting down when using the PRS though. I think it's something in the electronics to stop the unit from overheating. I'm still trying to fix it I'm thinking the PRS are too tight and they need worn in more. I've talked to others with it and they don't have my issues with the M18 power head/PRS combo.
> ...


That's super strange. I've heard people having major issues with the 9.0 genuine milwaukee batteries and I don't have any but maybe the knockoffs are different. I've tried a 12.0, 8.0, 6.0 all high output and they all do the same thing. I can't remember if I tried a regular 5.0 or not but I may pop it back in there next time and see what it does.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Are you guys running your scissors on low speed? On my initial use, I put it on low speed and didn't see the need to go faster.


----------



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

Mathwiz said:


> Are you guys running your scissors on low speed? On my initial use, I put it on low speed and didn't see the need to go faster.


I run on low speed as well.


----------

